# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σύλλογο περιστεριών ( ταχυδρόμων ) Αθηνα η Αττική

## Alexandros

Μπορεί να μου λέει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω σύλλογο για τα περιστέρια στην αθηνα ?? Δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά κάτι για άγονες για ταχυδρόμων στην αθηνα. Μήπως υπάρχει μονο η περιπτώσει αν έχεις ταχυδρόμων στην Αθηνα να στέλνεις για "One loft" ???

----------


## pedrogall

Αλεξανδρε στην Αθηνα υπαρχει ο συλλογος 09. Θα κοιταξω να μαθω διευθηνση και τηλεφωνο , και θα σου πω.

----------


## pedrogall

Την διευθηνση και το τηλεφωνο στα εστειλα με ΠΜ.

----------


## doubler

μπορεισ να μου τα στειλεισ κι εμενα πετρο??

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σας δείχνω όλους τους συλλόγους.  01 Θεσσαλονίκη 	  19 Κατερίνη
02 Καλαμαριά 	20 Έδεσσα
03 Γιαννιτσά 	21 Χαλάστρα
04 Σέρρες 	22 Φλώρινα
05 Εύοσμος 	23 Νάουσα
06 Δράμα 	24 Κορινός
08 Πυλαία 	25 Κιλκίς
09 Αθήνα 	26 Καλλικράτεια
10 Ακτή Θερμαϊκού 	27 Μεσ. Φλώρινας
11 Περιοχή Αξιού 	28 Νάουσα Β'
12 Πολίχνη 	29 Γιαννιτσά Β'
18 Λαγκαδάς

----------

